# DP sufferer, 2 years, I feel crazy.



## JessieBrown (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to my hell. I am underage so i would be saying my age, but my DP started 2 years ago. I have Deppression, anxiety, RLS, PTSD, and now, DP.

My DP comes in the form of:

-Fuzzy Headed
-Out of body
-Constant dream like sensation
-Feeling like I am going insane (I probably already am)
-Guilt
-Suicidial
-Anxiety
-Able to zone out without any difficulty what so ever
-I am unable to focus on what brings me happiness for extened periods of time
-mental break downs
-cutting
-self mutilation
-nervous breakdowns
-heart papiltations
-vertigo
-fainting
-unhappiness.

Anyone else out there exspirenceing what I am exspirenceing? Please, please contact me, I'd love to know I am not the only one.

Thanks, 
Jessie


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

your not alone, its been 2 years for me too, anytime you wanna talk, just come to the chat. welcome to the forums btw.


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

TheWhiteKnight said:


> your not alone, its been 2 years for me too, anytime you wanna talk, just come to the chat. welcome to the forums btw.


I have it all but the fainting the heart palpatations was something ive been meaning to post on , ive had them since this has started as well fluttering pvcs , Doc says my heart is fine , but doesn't feel like it sometimes it hurts .


----------



## Samaral (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel it all... Im so sorry we endure this. Never lose hope.


----------



## Chooch00000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh yeah!!! I feel them all everyday in no particular order!!! Lol.. Don't know what to do!!!
Let's all hang in here and beat this!!! My dreams are somedays more real than reality!!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 14, 2012)

I've absolutely experienced all of those things,
though not self harm since I developed DPDR, prior to it though. 
I haven't had heart palpitations in a long time, and forgot with the reguarity to which I used to experience them.

The feeling of believing your crazy I think is the worst part for me.


----------



## Beba.x (Jul 16, 2012)

JessieBrown said:


> Welcome to my hell. I am underage so i would be saying my age, but my DP started 2 years ago. I have Deppression, anxiety, RLS, PTSD, and now, DP.
> 
> My DP comes in the form of:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beba.x (Jul 16, 2012)

ive been suffering for 8 years now and ill tell you now how you can cope

--------------------------------------------------------------
THE HOLY GRAIL OF DP
1x Acceptance
2x letting go 
3x Distraction
4x Turning focus back on reality and interact with it
5x Socializing
6x Facing your fears and sorrows
7x Eating right! (important for recovering)
8x sleeping/exercising (sleep is VERY important)
9x Changing your thinking pattern (look up self help for CBT)
10x Re-enter your reality and never look back
--------------------------------------------------------------

DP DO'S and DONT's::

DO -
participate in life
get new hobbies and interests 
make new friends
have sex
make music
listen to music
make art
express yourself
distract
make socializing your second nature
stay occupied
party (only if your stable)
DONT'S-
isolate yourself 
dwell on DP or the past
think deep thoughts
study shit that scares you
spend more than one hour on the computer a day
letting this disorder take over your life 
do drugs

i really hope this is helps you. i wont be easy but it'll be so rewarding in the end 
beba x


----------

